#ubuntu-classroom 2007-01-01
<waky> Noch jemand wach? *sorry for the german language...*
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-01-03
<pipedream> .
<PPmarcel> hello
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-01-04
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-classroom.log
<deepsa> when is the next class
<oojah> .window close
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-01-05
<Caius> boo!
<nalioth> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<nalioth> Caius: ^^^
<Caius> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<nalioth> enable your universe and multiverse repos, and any commercial repos yo ulike
<nalioth> NO
<nalioth> dont do it
<nalioth> easysource = easycrash
<Caius> nalioth: ok
* Caius hadn't gone there yet anyway
* Caius is trying to learn about package management & get php5+sqlite working in OS X & help a friend out with her bf problems at the same time
* Caius also needs to goto bed as its 04:35am
<nalioth> go to bed
<Caius> meh, I need to talk to mel, she'll only go into depression for the day otherwise
<Caius> haven't spoken to her for *thinks* 18 months or so
<Caius> so its nice to chat as well heh
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: What do you know about the status of the nun and future classes?  Do we need to do some serious recruiting to stay viable?
<tonyyarusso> wait, there's a better channel for that question...
<tonyyarusso> nvm me
<Caius> nalioth: this seems out of date to what is actually on the system
<Caius> nalioth: excellent, netatalk is installing
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: no, we just need to schedule some classes
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Sounds like a plan - brainstorm topics time!
<Eleaf> hmm
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-01-07
<ismail> can i get some help here?
<nalioth> ismail: help with what?
<ismail> geting my vcds work underubuntu 6.10
<ismail> iv already installed the codecs
<ismail> and mplayer
<ismail> gtreamer
<nikin> yeah i have VCD problem to
<ismail> has anyone found a way to make themwork?
<ismail> they work fine in suse
<nalioth> ismail: use vlc
<ismail> i did
<ismail> didnt work
<ismail> mplayer doesnt work
<ismail> xine and gxine dont work either
<nalioth> is the vcd playable elsewhere?
<ismail> yup
<nalioth> crimson: i'ne not forgotten you
<ismail> windows
<nalioth> vlc plays all my vcds
<ismail> works fine there
<crimson> nalioth: no rush, i can wait for a bit
<ismail> back when i was using suse 10.0 it worked there too
<nikin> nailoth: my VLC does not recognize any other drivers than theora
<nikin> i have installed all codecs
<nalioth> crimson: <reply> When a program or configure script asks for "X
<nalioth> includes", you should probably install the following packages:
<nalioth> xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<crimson> nalioth: thanks, i'll give it a whirl
<nalioth> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<nalioth> nikin: vlc includes its own drivers
<nalioth> it doesnt use system drivers
<ismail> i think vlc needs libxine to work
<ismail> ok i get this error
<nikin> nailoth:i even tryed to just open the dat file on the disc
<ismail> no plugin to handle this movie
<ismail> thats what i get
<nalioth> ismail: all i can recommend is vlc
<nalioth> i'm not much of a vcd watcher
<crimson> nalioth: sorry, but the xinclude error has been solved but now i get this:  Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found.
<nalioth> crimson: how experienced are you at compiling things?
<crimson> nalioth i have experience with programming, but not with compiling programs in this nature
<nalioth> when it complains about "FOO not found" when you are trying to compile, visit synaptic and find FOO-dev or FOO-devel and install those packages
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-12-31
<Gunirus> Happy New Year
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-01-01
<silvertip257> I'm asking for some sincere help here. I was a noob when I last installed my OS (Ubuntu 6.10) and used one partition for everything except swap ... today I went back to boot to it and the filesystem is corrupt - I have already tried fsck -t ext3 -y /dev/hda2
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-01-02
<ksbalaji> hi
<ksbalaji> I have installed gutsy 7.10. Which gui do i use to install apps with resume after disconnect pl?
<nalioth> ksbalaji: see the /topic please
<nalioth> ksbalaji: #ubuntu is the place to ask support questions
<ksbalaji> Sorry for distrbnc. thanks
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-01-05
<kbrooks> hey
<kbrooks> wassup all
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-12-29
<Eli_Turk> hi
<Eli_Turk> onetinsoldier, I'm here.
<onetinsoldier> ok
<onetinsoldier> Eli_Turk: when you got root user did you use    sudo -i    ???
<Eli_Turk> yes.
<Eli_Turk> onetinsoldier, yes.
<onetinsoldier> ok... i'm sureprised gedit won't run as root
<onetinsoldier> surprised*
<Eli_Turk> onetinsoldier, why?
<onetinsoldier> try   gedit :0 &  ...i don't recall exatly how to do this for sure tho
<onetinsoldier> that might now work
<onetinsoldier> not*
<Eli_Turk> [2] 9358
<Eli_Turk> root@cet-ws:~# No protocol specified
<Eli_Turk> cannot open display:
<Eli_Turk> Run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<onetinsoldier> Eli_Turk: roger... never mind it for now i guess.
<Eli_Turk> onetinsoldier, Hehehe... Ok. =o)
<onetinsoldier> apt-file update still running? in the background?
<Eli_Turk> yes
<onetinsoldier> if it's in the background, you won't reall know if it's finished, unless you press enter on the command line. if it's finshed, it'll return with 'done'. if it's not, you'll just get a new command line
<onetinsoldier> really*
<onetinsoldier> so you might want to bring it to the foreground
<onetinsoldier> with    fg 1
<Eli_Turk> Ok.
<onetinsoldier> or just...   fg
<onetinsoldier> when it finishes, you will see it's very nice for searching for stuff.
<onetinsoldier> we will look for what supplies the 'hg' command with the following command...    apt-file search hg | grep bin
<onetinsoldier> let's let it finish first tho
<Eli_Turk> I use that now or?
<Eli_Turk> ok
<onetinsoldier> i think it will have to finish before you can use it
<onetinsoldier> anyway, what cvs, svn, or mercurial is....
<Eli_Turk> Yes?
<onetinsoldier> they are programs that are used to pull down source code off the internet. except, they are used to pull down the the actual development tree thast a developer is working on
<onetinsoldier> getting a tarball is usually like getting a 'released' version of a program
<Eli_Turk> oh
<onetinsoldier> an cvs, svn download gets what's called and up-to-the-minute snapshot of the source code... could be buggy or not work at all
<onetinsoldier> or might compile andwork just fine
<Eli_Turk> Hmmm...
<onetinsoldier> be sure and let me know as soon as apt-file is finished
<Eli_Turk> Ok.
<onetinsoldier> even with your slow connection it probably won't be too awful much longer
<Eli_Turk> I hope so...
<onetinsoldier> Eli_Turk: so how long ago did you install Linux?
<Eli_Turk> About 6 months I think.
<onetinsoldier> oh.. and you've never compiled anything from source before?
<Eli_Turk> Nope. Hahaha.
<Eli_Turk> What about you?
<onetinsoldier> it's not that surprising really, but maybe a little
<onetinsoldier> well, i've been using linux off and on for years
<onetinsoldier> hadn't used it for a few years until i installed again about 5 weeks ago
<Eli_Turk> Wow. And you still remember all this stuff?
<onetinsoldier> well, i was very rusty 5 weeks ago!
<Eli_Turk> Hahaha.
<Eli_Turk> It is still updating. If it is ok with you, I'll be back in about 10mins.
<onetinsoldier> ok, no problem. see yo in 10
<Eli_Turk> onetinsoldier, I got this message:
<Eli_Turk> Can't get http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Contents-i386.gz
<onetinsoldier> hmmmm
<Eli_Turk> Complications...
<onetinsoldier> it normally compeletes ok without any problem. that might not really be much of a problem
<Eli_Turk> ok
<onetinsoldier> arer you running 32-bit or 64-bit Ubuntu?
<Eli_Turk> 32
<onetinsoldier> hhmm, i see
<onetinsoldier> well, i think you'll want it to be able to get that
<Eli_Turk> I'm actually Kubuntu,
<Eli_Turk> I'm actually using Kubuntu.
<onetinsoldier> you'll need to re-run it. but i'm pretty sure it won't try and get everything again, it'll just update what it doesn't have so far
<Eli_Turk> ok.
<Eli_Turk> running.
<onetinsoldier> anyway, about this wxRemind-100... i'm trying to get it to compile right now, but don't know if i can. if i can't, then we'll end up getting the pre-compiled library
<Eli_Turk> Hahaha. Whatever you say boss.
<onetinsoldier> idon't really know how to work this mercurial. it probably wouldn't be a problem but he doesn't include a doc that tell what url i need for mercurial to be able download the source
<Eli_Turk> Hmmm...
<onetinsoldier> hang on.. i jst noticed something that i shold have noticed before
<onetinsoldier> never mind... it's just an empty .tgz file. nothing in it
<onetinsoldier> so, are you trying the ap-file update again?
<onetinsoldier> anyway, let's just download the binry of wxRemind
<onetinsoldier> binary*
<Eli_Turk> It's still DLing. But I'm ready to just DL the binary also, if that is what you want. =o)
<Eli_Turk> onetinsoldier, Pici said that it was http://www.duke.edu/~dgraham/wxRemind/wxRemind-100.tgz
<Eli_Turk> If I'm not mistaken
<Pici> Indeed.
<onetinsoldier> yes
<Eli_Turk> Oh. Pici is here too.
<onetinsoldier> yeah... i'll have to learn how to use this mercurial
<Eli_Turk> So. How do I do it? hehehe...
<onetinsoldier> the wxRemind-100-src wants a .hg directory in it, but i've never used mercurial before and so i'm not sure how to set that up
<Eli_Turk> ok
<Eli_Turk> I can wait. =o)
<onetinsoldier> Eli_Turk: just unpack it and probably put the wxRemind executable in /usr/local/bin
<Eli_Turk> 1 sec. I'll be back in 5. Got an emergency.
<onetinsoldier> for a gui to the tar command, you can use file-roller or some other archive utility. but i can tell you how to do it all on the command line
<onetinsoldier> Eli_Turk: as root, go into the  /usr/local/bin  directory
<onetinsoldier> Eli_Turk: then..   tar -zxvf /path/to/wxRemind-100.tgz -C .
<onetinsoldier> Eli_Turk: and to let you know, it seems that the binary includes the source. when you unpack it there is a wxremind-100 directory created that looks tobe the same source as what we downloaded earlier.
<onetinsoldier> Eli_Turk: you still with me?
<onetinsoldier> Eli_Turk:  bah.. never mind me, the binary does not include the source. it just has the binary excecutables
<onetinsoldier> which is what you want
<onetinsoldier> you place them in/usr/local/bin
<onetinsoldier> Eli_Turk: where are you?
<onetinsoldier> i'll be back in a few minutes
<Eli_Turk> So sorry about that interruption. I am potty-training my daughter and she seemed like she needed to go to the toilet. So I put her on the toilet and waited. But it was just gas. So, false alarm. =o(
<onetinsoldier> hehe
<onetinsoldier> roger
<Eli_Turk> Ok so I Dl
<Eli_Turk> oops...
<Eli_Turk> Hmm...
<onetinsoldier> Eli_Turk: if you look on the wxRemind was page, there is another requirement
<Eli_Turk> Oh. What?
<onetinsoldier> python-dateutil
<onetinsoldier> apt-get install python-dateutil
<Eli_Turk> ok.
<onetinsoldier> but after all this... the program maybe bugged :-/
<Eli_Turk> ok. that is done DLing
<onetinsoldier> ok.. i have encountred a bug that i don't know about. it's possible we are missing something else... or idon't know
<onetinsoldier> i also tried installing the 99 version, but i ran into the same problem
<Eli_Turk> Hmmm...
<onetinsoldier> RuntimeError: Fatal error: the command:  /usr/bin/remind -b2 -rls4  Nov 2008  raised a syntax error message from remind.
<Eli_Turk> Strange.
<onetinsoldier> i've used this program before, years ago. it's nice when it works
<Eli_Turk> I bet.
<onetinsoldier> i might need to notify the developer, Daniel Graham, about the error. i used the program when he first released it many years ago and gave him a couple of bug reports back then
<Eli_Turk> Hmmm... so, no go yet?
<onetinsoldier> nope... i left to boot into Ubuntu 8.10(Intrepid) to try and make sure the problem wasn't with using Kubuntu 9.04(Jaunty)
<onetinsoldier> but same thing
<onetinsoldier> hang on... i might have missed something
<Eli_Turk> k
<onetinsoldier> i should have looked closer! at the very first error message, doh
<onetinsoldier> Fatal Error: Could not find required file '/home/onetinsoldier/.reminders'.
<Eli_Turk> oh
<Eli_Turk> hehehe...
<Eli_Turk> That take care of it?
<onetinsoldier> no
<Eli_Turk> Well...hmmm... I guess there's always kOrganizer. But this program looks nicer, in my opinion.
<onetinsoldier> i'll bet there's a way to fix this,but i'm not sure what it is yet. i'm still looking
<Eli_Turk> Ok. I'll wait. And thank you so very much for all of your help! Even if we can't get it working, it was worth it for me to learn all of the things you have taught me. Thank you!
<onetinsoldier> you're welcome!  :-)  try and see if you can get apt-file to finish updating if you can and i'll show you how to use it
<Eli_Turk> It's done. But it did say this again, Can't get http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Contents-i386.gz
<onetinsoldier> dang. i don't know what wrong there... ignore it guess
<Eli_Turk> K.
<onetinsoldier> so let's say something complains that you are missing the following library... libXdmcp.so.6
<onetinsoldier> or i should say, it complains that you are actually missing that library 'file'
<Eli_Turk> So, I should DL it?
<onetinsoldier> do a search for it like so...   apt-file search libXdmcp.so.6
<onetinsoldier> libxdmcp6: /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6
<onetinsoldier> is the response
<onetinsoldier> so that tells you that you can get that file by installing the following package --> libxdmcp6
<Eli_Turk> root@somebody-ws:~# apt-file search libXdmcp.so.6
<onetinsoldier> did it work for you?
<Eli_Turk> libxdmcp6: /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6
<Eli_Turk> libxdmcp6: /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0
<Eli_Turk> libxdmcp6-dbg: /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0
<onetinsoldier> yep.. it worked
<onetinsoldier> i got the same response
<onetinsoldier> you can also see what other file that package has by do the following  -->  apt-file show libxdmcp6
<Eli_Turk> So, should I DL it now?
<onetinsoldier> so what it does is allows you to see the actual contents of packages that you do not have installed on your system
<onetinsoldier> download libxdmcp6?
<Eli_Turk> root@somebody-ws:~# apt-file show libxdmcp6
<Eli_Turk> libxdmcp6: /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6
<Eli_Turk> libxdmcp6: /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0
<Eli_Turk> libxdmcp6: /usr/share/doc/libxdmcp6/changelog.Debian.gz
<Eli_Turk> libxdmcp6: /usr/share/doc/libxdmcp6/changelog.gz
<Eli_Turk> libxdmcp6: /usr/share/doc/libxdmcp6/copyright
<Eli_Turk> libxdmcp6-dbg: /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0
<Eli_Turk> libxdmcp6-dbg: /usr/share/doc/libxdmcp6-dbg/changelog.Debian.gz
<Eli_Turk> libxdmcp6-dbg: /usr/share/doc/libxdmcp6-dbg/changelog.gz
<Eli_Turk> libxdmcp6-dbg: /usr/share/doc/libxdmcp6-dbg/copyright
<Eli_Turk> ok
<Eli_Turk> Reading package lists... Done
<Eli_Turk> Building dependency tree
<Eli_Turk> Reading state information... Done
<Eli_Turk> libxdmcp6 is already the newest version.
<Eli_Turk> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<onetinsoldier> it isn't downloading anything. now that you have done the 'apt-file update', all that info is stored in apt-file's database on your system
<onetinsoldier> it only downloads when you do    apt-file update
<onetinsoldier> which you don't hardly ever need to do
<Eli_Turk> oh
<onetinsoldier> maybe every month or so
<Eli_Turk> ok
<Eli_Turk> onetinsoldier, I tried opening a private chat with you, but looks like it didn't work.
<onetinsoldier> it worked... i replied now
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-01-02
<xor0851> hi ubuntu classroom staff
<darkhornet2> hello
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-01-03
<hothollas> how come there is a different password for sudo and another one for su?
<vileli8ves> I'm looking at the instructions Eli_Turk was giving a few days ago; he talked about using apt-file to search through the contents of packages. However, I've found that the pattern entered is a bit like a keyword search, and will bring up every result in the apt cache that contains that keyword. I'm accustomed to using quotes to narrow a search to specific terms, but am not sure how to do so in Linux. For example, if I apt-
<vileli8ves> file show firefox, I don't just see the contents of the firefox package. I see the contents of every package that contains the word firefox. How do I narrow this down to just the firefox web browser?
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-01-04
<afroman> hello
<afroman> how can I connect just my bluetooth headset to ekiga or twinkle without setting the bluetooth headset as the default sound device??
<JakobSteinn> Is anyone here?
<cjohnston> afroman: try #ubuntu for support.
<cjohnston> JakobSteinn: yes?
<JakobSteinn> is there a lesson going on? sorry the silly question
<cjohnston> Not right now.. Check out the link to the classroom in the topic for info on the next one.
<JakobSteinn> thanks (: I'll be there next time.
<popey> testing lernid
<popey> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<james_w> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-01-05
<henrycoule> hello there yofel nice seeing u again
<henrycoule> where is hyperstream?
<mhall119|work> test
<AlanBell> here I am!
<AlanBell> mhall119|work: we are in -classroom!
<mhall119|work> I see
<mhall119|work> but are we on lernid?
<mhall119|work> test
<AlanBell> when you launch lernid did you change it from the default developer week option to the example week?
<mhall119|work> yes
<AlanBell> I didn't
<mhall119|work> I can't connect to freenode.net:6667 from work
<mhall119|work> and telepathy-idle isn't honorying my system proxy settings to go over my ssh tunnel
<pleia2> mhall119|work: fwiw freenode also accept connections from 8001
<mhall119|work> oh really? cool
<mhall119|work> test
<mhall119|work> still nothing
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-01-09
<Yos> good night all
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-01-03
<shaggy2> QUESTION:
<qwebirc75120> test
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-01-04
<Christoffer> What timezone are the dates/times in the google calender? Do google-calender sort that out by itself?
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-01-06
<bltzfsck> should ubuntu run slower from a usb memory stick than from a harddrive?
<bltzfsck> what time does class start?
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-01-08
<Fidi-micro> hi people
<Fidi-micro> a friend of mine, is saying that the people around here are serious, not to make funn of them
<Fidi-micro> is that correct ?
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-01-09
<amosk> hi all, why the schedule is too old here (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom) ?
<amosk> is there some new topic in this year ?
<nhandler> amosk: Note that the wiki page says under 'Upcoming Sessions' to see the offical Learning Events Calendar for upcoming sessions: http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-01-02
<raajbharathv_> is there anyone?
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-01-03
<ravishankaradepu> hi
<ravishankaradepu> quickly release raising an error " File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/httplib2/__init__.py", line 865, in _conn_request     raise ServerNotFoundError("Unable to find the server at %s" % conn.host) httplib2.ServerNotFoundError: Unable to find the server at edge.launchpad.net ERROR: release command failed Aborting"
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-01-05
<aitimao> hello
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-01-07
<mikeit> Hello all !!!
<khaos> hallo
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-12-31
<mkts_x_b> hi
#ubuntu-classroom 2013-01-01
<cyphase> Happy PST New Year!
<cyphase> Happy PST New Year!
<cyphase> Happy PST New Year!
<cyphase> Happy PST New Year!
<nigelb> cyphase: Um, you've said that 4 times already.
<cyphase> Happy PST New Year!
<cyphase> Happy PST New Year!
<cyphase> Happy PST New Year!
<cyphase> Happy PST New Year!
<IdleOne> cyphase: Please stop that
<cyphase> Happy PST New Year!
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks IdleOne, didn't notice this one :)
<nigelb> hehe.
<nigelb> I was looking for IdleOne to ask him what to do :P
<JoseeAntonioR> looks like after being quieted here, it got auto-quieted in #u-uds :P
#ubuntu-classroom 2014-12-29
<ioURT> were is the teacher?
<ioURT> another fake channel
<ioURT> LOL
<ioURT> you got love how smart this IT people are
<ioURT> if they got no pupils they just make them up
<ioURT> problem solved
#ubuntu-classroom 2016-01-10
<py> exit
